# Stereo Rig + Amp Squeal



## Tyler Savage (Nov 16, 2009)

So I'm getting some cross-talk with two amps and I'm not sure how to go about solving it. I'm not new to amps, just this problem! Here's the run-down!

I've got a '78 LP custom going into a maxon OD808 into a Hardwire reverb pedal that has stereo outs. That has two patch cords going to a Sovtek Mig-50 and a Garnet Rebel PA90 head I modded, into a Marshall 1960BX cab, with 2 greenbacks, 1 8 ohm G12H30 and one v30,that has been split into two 5.333 ohm 2x12s *whew*. Both heads are running at 4ohms.

*now!*

I don't have any problems with that set up. hooray! But I also have a Garnet Pro Reverb that I wanted to try with it. when I swap out the Sovtek and play both garnets, I get a horrendous squeal when either of them have thei volume turned above 5 and the other one is around the same value

Any thoughts?

Tyler


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

All amps have 3 prong AC cords? Split speakers are totally isolated from each other as in not sharing grounds?


----------



## Tyler Savage (Nov 16, 2009)

all have 3 prong AC cords ... speakers aren't sharing grounds but I can double check that. Ground loop issue ehh hrmm..


----------



## Tyler Savage (Nov 16, 2009)

ohhhh man just realized.. the jack plate I used when I made this 2, 2x12s from a 4x12 is .. you guessed it, metal 

Thanks a ton that's probably it right there


----------

